# Morrowind



## tommers (Jun 27, 2010)

Everybody loves a bit of morrowind, don't they?

So... what's the best stuff to download to get it working well?  I've seen an "unofficial morrowind patch" that claims to fix loads of bugs...  does it?

Do I still have to pay for Bloodmoon and Tribunal?  My version doesn't seem to be a GOTY version... just the basic one I think.. even though I got it a couple of years after the original release...

And I can see a couple of official patches but I don't know if my game already has them... is there a way of finding out?

Finally...  I started as a monk, thinking I could be some kind of kickass martial artist... but hand to hand fighting seems to be a one way trip to the graveyard.  Has anybody had any success with them?  Any tips?

That is all.


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd advise getting Tribunal and Bloodmoon, not only do they add good content, but some of the free downloadable mods (although not all the ones I've listed below) require them to run.

Bug fixes - yes the Unofficial patch does fix loads of bugs, you also want to get the Morrowind Code Patch which fixes bugs the unofficial patch doesn't fix, and also enlarges the viewable world map which you'll need if you add certain community created content that adds landmass.

(Edit) - FPS Optimiser - increases the view distance beyond the normal game restraints so gets rid of that annoying white fog in the distance, and keeps the game running within certain frame rates.  I didn't think it would make much difference on a good spec PC, but it does, especially playing on the highest resolution.  DON'T get version 2 though, it's buggy as hell - version 1.96 (which the link above takes you to) reportedly works much better. (/Edit)

Added content - there are several official free plug-ins which are available for download from the Bethesda site.  In terms of community created mods, I'd highly recommend the following:

- Tamriel Rebuilt - not yet finished, but aims to complete the province to add the mainland parts of Morrowind.  There are some new quests (although the main quest hasn't been added yet), but best of all a huge new area of land complete with highly individual towns, ruins, and NPCs.  To see the full map you need to be using Morrowind Code Patch, when you install the patch make sure the "map fix" box at the bottom is checked. *Requires Tribunal and Bloodmoon I think!*

- Less Generic NPC Project (LGNPC) - A massive project to give all of the non-relevant NPCs in Morrowind unique dialogue, adds loads of quests and improves on others.  They've only done a few towns so far and one complete faction (House Redoran), but those are fantastic.  I wouldn't play without it.

- Morrowind Comes Alive - Adds unnamed NPCs to towns, temples, wilderness etc. including travellers, guards, merchants & fences, thugs & bandits (who will attack you on sight), and some recruitable companions.  Gives the place a bit more bustle and life.  Frame rate hit is going to be negligable if playing on a modern PC *Requires Tribunal & Bloodmoon*

I also like Galasiah's Character Development - the levelling system with multipliers for attribute bonuses depending upon which skills you use is complicated to say the least, with GCD installed you can just forget about the pesky levelling system and enjoy the game.

There are loads more that I use, I'll have to see what I've got installed and come back to this!

ETA: Oh about your Monk - I only ever play with custom classes, but hand to hand is not great at the start, it only reduces your enemy's fatigue until they are knocked out, then starts reducing health - it's a long way to go about killing someone until you can floor someone with one punch which will take a lot of practice.  I'd pick up a tanto or some throwing stars and start practicing those skills as well so that your combat skills are a bit more rounded!

Edit: here's the link for Planet Elder Scrolls Morrowind mod list - http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Mods.List


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. Epic post epona, makes me want to play again! Morrowind was so much better than oblivion - such a unique world


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 27, 2010)

Oooh I might try this again, it's so much more atmospheric than Oblivion.

Why walk when you can ride?


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

If you intend to join the Imperial Legion but don't want to wear their crappy armour (which is going to be a pain in the arse if as a Monk you favour unarmoured combat!), the Imperial Legion Badge comes highly recommended.


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

And here are some of the other mods I am currently using:

Better Bodies v2.2 - just makes player and NPC models look better and a bit more realistic and less segmented, it's not just a nudity mod (although that is an option) IMO it makes the game look a little better and less dated.

Ravenloft v5.02 - a massive mansion located outside of the game world accessible by an amulet, loads of storage space, combat training room and combat pits, mage's lab.  A bit cheaty given that you don't have to do anything to get the mansion.

Herbalism Lite - no more "opening" plants to collect ingredients, you just click on them, hear a noise, and collect the ingredient automatically (or fail, as per the usual % chance of getting something) - similar to how it works in Oblivion.  This one should have been on my list of essentials earlier.  There are versions for the vanilla game and for Tamriel Rebuilt ingredients.

Oblivion Magicka Regeneration - changes the game so that you regenerate Magicka the same as in Oblivion.  Although I think Galasiah's Character Development also has an option to do this, I prefer to use this one.

Edit: Oh I forgot Smooth Moves - which removes the gender requirement so female characters can follow the small questline offered by a certain Khajiit...


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks epona.  you were kind of the person I had in mind when I wrote the post. 

That's given me a bit to get on with....


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

No problem - I think I'm probably the biggest RPG geek here (although Shippy probably wins the JRPG crown!) and when I saw this thread title I admit I rubbed my hands together and started salivating slightly


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm not sure i'm quite the king of jrpgs  but i am a huge fan of  snes  jrpg ...  i have played a lot of them   waht i really liked  was  the really good stories  the great charactors  and  many of the games were radically diffrent in terms of style  of game play 


and i must say  i just knew  who was going to post on this thread


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> and i must say  i just knew  who was going to post on this thread



I don't think anyone will be too surprised, I do tend to start burbling at the mere mention of Morrowind... *must get out more*


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i'm not sure i'm quite the king of jrpgs  but i am a huge fan of  snes  jrpg ...  i have played a lot of them   waht i really liked  was  the really good stories  the great charactors  and  many of the games were radically diffrent in terms of style  of game play
> 
> 
> and i must say  i just knew  who was going to post on this thread


I find that jrpg stories are more disconnected from the gameplay. You fight a bunch of monsters over and over, and then some plot/character development happens. I prefer the wrpg way, where you have more choice about your allegiances and character. It's much more RP than G, IYSWIM. When i battle my way through a dungeon that's above my level to be rewarded with some kick-ass gear, I find it more rewarding.

That said, i have played secret of mana, final fantasy 6, chrono trigger and seiken densetsu 3 to death. There's something charming about those 16 bit RPGs that's irresistible.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2010)

I just sold Suikoden III on ebay for 28 quid.

And Xenosaga for 16.

They're PS2 games but they're still about 10 years old.... so these things seem to stand the test of time...

Suikoden 2 is one of the best RPGs I've ever played by they way... cooking contests!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I find that jrpg stories are more disconnected from the gameplay. You fight a bunch of monsters over and over, and then some plot/character development happens. I prefer the wrpg way, where you have more choice about your allegiances and character. It's much more RP than G, IYSWIM. When i battle my way through a dungeon that's above my level to be rewarded with some kick-ass gear, I find it more rewarding.
> 
> That said, i have played secret of mana, final fantasy 6, chrono trigger and seiken densetsu 3 to death. There's something charming about those 16 bit RPGs that's irresistible.



yes there  does tend to be a bit of a disconnect   but that's true of some western rpgs as well    i suppose   it's partly  the nature of the game  where you  have random spawning fights in an open world

i just find it difficult to name wrpg that  had stories i enjoyed half as much as some of the jrpgs  like the ones you mentioned  and.. well a load of other   breath of fire 2  i really loved  as well as Dragon Quest V paladin's quest (which had a really interesting  game play  thing where magic used up HP  instead of having MP)   Tales of Phantasia was fantastic.. they even made it into an anime   Illusion of Gaia wasn't bad either... 

ohhh  and golden sun GBA   fucking awesome

and then there were the tie in games ... the tenchi rpg   was fun if  short    the magic knight rayearth rpg  i enjoyed     but  actually  i think  the  best one is actually the sailor moon rpg.. that i remember being really good


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Wow. Epic post epona, makes me want to play again! Morrowind was so much better than oblivion - such a unique world


True, Morrowind is much more exotic and different.  But that's the nature of the thing, Cyrodil which was the setting for Oblivion is the heart of the Empire, which is based on a western medieval/feudal culture and forest/plains landscape with which we are familiar.  It was always going to be more 'normal' in appearance than Morrowind, which is a recently annexed province with a landscape and native culture that is supposed to seem alien to us, the player.  True, Oblivion was not in the same league as Morrowind, but it was a good game in its own right, its faults mostly came down to the fact that it wasn't Morrowind.  That doesn't mean it's a bad game.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2010)

shippy - have you got a ds?  Cos you can get dragon quest iv and v, final fantasy iii and iv, chrono trigger, front mission, suikoden tierkris, super robot taisen OG saga and, I would imagine, many many more in Japanese versions that I am unable to deal with....

Including dragon quest IX next month.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2010)

nah  never had a sness actually.. i played them all on my snes emulator

good thing too as  there is one bit in tales of fantasia  i  just could not get pased... i had to wait  till they upgraded the emulator and added a slow mo function....  plus i like the ability to cheat


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2010)

SNES emulator?  How does that work then?

This is turning into a right old educational thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2010)

it's  a  bit of software that pretends to be a snes    you download  digital copies of the games (ROMs) and use the emulator to play them   i like  snes9x


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2010)

oh god.  I JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2010)

Epona said:


> True, Morrowind is much more exotic and different.  But that's the nature of the thing, Cyrodil which was the setting for Oblivion is the heart of the Empire, which is based on a western medieval/feudal culture and forest/plains landscape with which we are familiar.  It was always going to be more 'normal' in appearance than Morrowind, which is a recently annexed province with a landscape and native culture that is supposed to seem alien to us, the player.  True, Oblivion was not in the same league as Morrowind, but it was a good game in its own right, its faults mostly came down to the fact that it wasn't Morrowind.  That doesn't mean it's a bad game.



I think one of the things you often forget about in Oblivion (drowned out by grinding undead-infested dungeons and the endlessly dull gates) are the great side quests... I can't actually remember the names of them and can't be asked to check, but stuff like going inside the painting etc. Could've been a great game if they'd just varied the gates or made them quicker/fewer. And less dungeon grinding, or at least make it more interesting.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2010)

Cid said:


> I think one of the things you often forget about in Oblivion (drowned out by grinding undead-infested dungeons and the endlessly dull gates) are the great side quests... I can't actually remember the names of them and can't be asked to check, but stuff like going inside the painting etc. Could've been a great game if they'd just varied the gates or made them quicker/fewer. And less dungeon grinding, or at least make it more interesting.



I played it twice and only ever did one gate.  

Fuck the gates.  They were dull.

The Dark brotherhood quests were brilliant, the only disappointing bit was that I got the twist really early but there was no way of avoiding doing the missions in the set way.  

I liked the dungeons too.  I remember going into some random dungeon and there was a troll at the bottom that was so far above my current level that I had to basically leg it for ages and then double back to get the loot.  Brilliant.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm tempted to install this again, maybe after the world cup.....

I always like to drink when I game, I always forget what the hell I'm meant to be doing or where I was going and why. 

Cheers for list of mods Epona.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Epona (Jul 2, 2010)

True with Oblivion the gates got really boring - I did one playthrough where I started the main quest early and didn't finish it until I'd run out of randomly generated gates to close (a total of 60 oblivion gates including the fixed quest-related gates) and there are only something like 6 or 7 oblivion maps and the same number for the towers, I could have done them in my sleep.  And I got a CTD every time I closed a gate unless I remembered to turn the graphics settings down, despite my PC technically being up to (and supposedly well beyond) doing the job.  

But as Cid rightly said some of the side quests more than made up for it - the painting one was awesome, and there was another where you had to go into someone's dream.  The Fighter's Guild plot was really good, and getting through the entire Thieves Guild quest line was a real challenge.  And I agree with tommers the Dark Brotherhood stuff was really good, the twist was way too obvious, but the quests themselves were great (did you ever try dropping the head found in the lighthouse basement onto the floor during the meetup at the farmhouse to see what reaction it would get from those present?  Fantastic, unfortunately you couldn't do anything about those reactions there and then, you had to play out the rest of the story).  I also liked the way everyone else went about doing their thing, I was in the bar in Bruma and saw an NPC crouched down nicking food off a table - someone else spotted him too and a fight ensued... another time it kicked off in Chorrol when guards attacked one NPC for picking another NPC's pocket... I liked that it was a very dynamic world.

Dandred - those I mentioned are the Morrowind mods I most heartily recommend, I'm actually using a whole lot more than that at the moment which I don't deem as important to play the game, but add little touches - including ones adding purchasable houses (furnished and unfurnished and furniture shops where you can kit out the unfurnished ones), ones to add items of armour and clothing, and one to make it so that you can mine rocks for ore, chop down trees for wood etc and then craft your own weapons/armour/furniture/clothing, make campfires, cook meals, brew poisons that you can use on arrows, that sort of thing - the last one is compatible with a mod that I don't use (but that is highly popular - Necessities of Morrowind it's called) that makes it essential to your health to regularly eat meals, drink, and sleep.  That last one was a bit "The Sims" for me  but it obviously appeals to many.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2010)

Just installed it again, to get excited for Skyrim, using this mod guide: http://morrowind2009.wordpress.com/


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 15, 2010)

FWIW Tamriel Rebuilt does indeed require Tribunal & Bloodmoon, and we're hoping to release a new map (with some quests) in a few months' time.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2010)

Not bothering with tamriel rebuilt, but damn, the hires textures, better faces, grass and proper trees really help the look of things. Being able to see to the coast from a high enough vantage point is very cool as well  It's amazing how decent an eight year old game can look!

Only just made it to Balmora. Playing as a Breton, with skills in long blade and magic that's not destruction. Plan to be heavy on alchemy and enchantment. Gonna join the temple or the imperial cult first I think - not done those questlines before.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Not bothering with tamriel rebuilt, but damn, the hires textures, better faces, grass and proper trees really help the look of things. Being able to see to the coast from a high enough vantage point is very cool as well  It's amazing how decent an eight year old game can look!


 
Whereas I'm waiting for the next TR offering (drums fingers impatiently!) before I start my next Morrowind game   But yes the hi-res texture packs and better bodies/better faces do make all the difference.  Also now I have a new PC I'm going to be using the Morrowind Graphics Extender - which also includes an anaglyph 3D shader which will make the sky etc. compatible with my 3D drivers - wooohoo!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm, actually, maybe I won't do the temple or cult, cos you need Personality to advance rank and that's just not a skill I use...


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

Oddly enough, I'd just replayed Morrowind today, searching around on my PC for old games.

The messy journal system was a bit of a shock, being used to the super-friendly quest guides that modern games have. Is there any new mod that helps? I've already got the upgrade that divides it into quests, thanks to GOTY edition.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2010)

The Temple quests are worth doing IMO, as long as you barter when selling your loot your personality will go up.


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

I just got lots of cash and paid trainers to up the skills I needed in order to raise my stats


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, you persuaded me (pun intended )

Random - If you have the expansion packs installed, you get a better journal system, that lets you view individual quests.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2010)

Random said:


> I just got lots of cash and paid trainers to up the skills I needed in order to raise my stats


 
That too - there's plenty of cash to be had and training is a good way to spend it!  I've never had to miss out on any guild/faction quests due to lack of skills or attributes.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2010)

Aaaah, just done some proper nice dungeoning. Made good use of my shield and healing spells to fight off some higher level bandits and got some nice bonemould armour pieces, then my water-walking spell to pluck diamonds out of the cave roof. Forgot how much I enjoy these games


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Ok, you persuaded me (pun intended )
> 
> Random - If you have the expansion packs installed, you get a better journal system, that lets you view individual quests.


 
Yes, I've already got that. But by the time you're a few hundred days in it's a mass of quests, often with no real clue which is which due to the poetic title. Plus lots never close properly. I've still got an entry saying I'm helping Hrothgar get back Cloudcutter, even though I sided with the witch, killed Hrothgar and sold his axe about a game year ago.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Not bothering with tamriel rebuilt


 
DO IT

It doesn't affect the basic game so if you decide you don't like it, you don't have to visit anymore. And I know it's good because I ruddy well helped make it.


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

Am considering downloading that. My current character is a redoran, though, and TR seems to be all about those weirdo wizards.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Just installed it again, to get excited for Skyrim, using this mod guide: http://morrowind2009.wordpress.com/


 
That looks quite epic.......

I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 18, 2010)

Random said:


> Am considering downloading that. My current character is a redoran, though, and TR seems to be all about those weirdo wizards.


 
So far, but there's a fair bit of Imperial stuff, plus caves & ruins etc.


----------



## Cid (Dec 19, 2010)

There's a convenient package of mods here: http://www.demo noid.e/fi les/details/2089911/617702/... Any opinions on whether that's a good set to go for?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone got a mod that makes all the lines of text audio? 

After a few beers it gets really boring reading.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2010)

I like reading, it means there's much more unique dialogue 
Am level 6 now. Found a nice electro zap sword, got my mark recall and intervention spells all set and don't get killed by wildlife any more. I bought an unlock 100 spell that i can barely cast, but if i can sleep next to the lock, it's just a matter of time.......


----------



## Cid (Dec 20, 2010)

There's a mod called less lore or something that removes dialogue that's not relevant any more or is repeated. I'm having a quick go, will install mods later... Killed a mudcrab and some bandits - ah, memories. Oh, and nicked Fargoth's stash of course.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2010)

damn i kinda wish i could get back into morrowind

i justfound it   almost a bit too large...  i can't just pick it up and bash out an hours of play  once or twice a week      i'd have to  proper take some time out to play it

at the mo  i'n just trying to focus on finishing never winter nights


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I like reading, it means there's much more unique dialogue


 
Ditto.  If you like more dialogue rather than less, I recommend the LGNPC series of mods.  Adds unique lore-correct dialogue to every named NPC in the towns and factions they've done so far, as well as completely revamping the Redoran faction and adding tons of new quests.  Not compatible with the mod that Cid mentions!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2010)

Normally the reading is no problem it's after beer that it gets a pain...........


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2010)

Having the expansions installed (not sure which one is responsible!) means i sometimes get woken up by an assassin. They're a tough fight but i don't mind, cos they're wearing armour worth 1,000s of gold. Mwahaha!


----------



## Cid (Dec 20, 2010)

It's Tribunal, Dark Brotherhood - I think they stop eventually, or when you start the Tribunal quest.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any mods that increase the size of the text.....playing on a 27" monitor is straining the eyes, the journal is fine but the dialog is getting to be a pain.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Does anyone have any mods that increase the size of the text.....playing on a 27" monitor is straining the eyes, the journal is fine but the dialog is getting to be a pain.


 
You need to go into the Morrowind.ini file and fiddle about with the settings in the [fonts] section.  Make a backup first, obviously.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2010)

Epona said:


> You need to go into the Morrowind.ini file and fiddle about with the settings in the [fonts] section.  Make a backup first, obviously.


 
I've read about that already but people have said it changes all the text in the game including the journal........My journal is fine at the moment...

I'll give it a go though.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2010)

Got it sorted by changing the resolution.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2011)

Am level 16 now, but have neglected my Speed stat somewhat. Have done some targeted training to boost it over the last few levelups and now I'm not so lumbering 
Got a glass claymore for taking out cliff racers in one hit, and a glass longsword with a strong fire damage on strike for stuff that needs magic attacks. Got a very mixed set of armor, including all the Orcish stuff worn by the Orcs who live with Creeper (I accidentally stole something and they all attacked me ).
Caius has left Morrowind and I'm now head blade. Think I'll join some other factions (only been doing Temple so far)


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

I fancy finally playing this. Not sure if my pc would run the graphic overhaul mods though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2013)

Think I need to start downloading mods. It's well dated.  I didn't think that would be a problem but some of the pop up screens are a bit annoying.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the screens. Inventory, map, skills etc all on one screen. I wish they'd kept it as simple in subsequent games.

This seems like as good a time as any to plug Tamriel Rebuilt, the project i've been working on with many others for the past few years. All of the Telvanni lands are now done, plus quite a bit of House Indoril. We're hoping to release Almalexia (the capital city) before the end of this year- it's ruddy massive.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2013)

Fucking hell! Nice one!


----------

